# PuTTY running slow after being idle for 15+ minutes.



## KuJoe (Jun 11, 2014)

So I recently wiped my laptop and downgraded to Windows 7 from 8.1 and ever since my PuTTY SSH sessions have been having an issue with going extremely slow if they are idle for 15 minutes. When I first connect to any server, the SSH sessions is responsive and quick. After 15 minutes of being idle, when I open the window again it takes almost 10 seconds for a character to appear on the screen after I press a key on the keyboard. If I open a new PuTTY window and connect to the same server, the responsiveness is normal while the original window remains slow. This happens on every SSH session, even local servers so I don't think it's a network issue. When I connect to the same servers using PuTTY on a different computer, it can be idle for hours and not have an issue so I think it's limited to my laptop.

Can anybody think of any settings in Windows or PuTTY that would cause this? I've imported my PuTTY settings from another computer that does not have this issue and it hasn't helped at all. Any ideas are appreciated, I've even looked into other SSH programs but most of the recommended ones are forks of PuTTY so I don't think that would help me. Thanks!


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm that's really weird. I have a laptop and this never happened to me. Try testing with an other SSH client besides PuTTY.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any chance that the laptop is going in sleep state in the meantime, or something like that? TCP will slow down to hell if packets get dropped, and packet may get dropped if the laptop goes to sleep.


----------



## dave (Jun 11, 2014)

You might check the advanced power options, under processor power management.  Bumping up the minimum processor state could help, if it's set to a low percentage.  I've noticed similar problems in the past (not with putty specifically), and that helped.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 11, 2014)

Network driver installed properly? Persists when plugged into wall (if so, then it's not a power management problem)... besides I use PuTTy on various laptops without issues so I double that anyway.


----------



## aztech (Jun 12, 2014)

You can set keep-alive in putty, try that.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 12, 2014)

aztech said:


> You can set keep-alive in putty, try that.


^ this


----------

